# MY ADA 60P IWAGUMI JOURNAL 56k!!! death



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

*ADA 60P JOURNAL 56k!!! death*

Ok I posted this on TPT. but in case you missed it Ill post here to. this is my ADA 60P journal. I know Iwagumis are not all the rage right now. But Im still fond of the style. so here are some pics of the begining.
















































this the current state of the tank so far HC is growing in nicely and I raplanted more around the foreground. Hair grass is growing slow.I have 2 branch like driftwood with taiwan moss tied around them. The moss has grown 5x the size in three weeks HC has grown from 2x2 to 5x8. I also have Riccia floating around and 8 Amano shrimp 2 CRS and 3 tiger shrimp. All to keep algae in check (crossing fingers). I couldnt find green neons so I may end up keeping the rainbows.








































sorry for all the pics.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I like how your user name is morimoball and you have some in your tank too  nice rocks by the way.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

looks good man love the rocks


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes folks this is the real zebra rock from China used by Amano. If you live in SoCal stop by Rosemead Gardens in San Gabriel its the only place to find this rock Ive looked around for months and fortunately its on my way to work. Also visit Ck aquarium across the street. If your not in Cali look for a nursery that carry bonsai trees or Suseki rock.
Arowana I love Marimos its the easiest plant to scape with. All you have to do is drop it in the water and your done.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn what do they charge for the pound? next time I visit San Diego I will need to drive up to LA to get some of these rocks well if the price is right anyway.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I love passing on a good deal when I see one. The rocks on the second pic are 30 to 40lbs a peiece if you talk to the right person youl get it for half of what ADA charges. Plus they have other types of rock some of the rock weigh tons. The rock I got was some that broke off a $6000 rock.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Gasp! Don's responding to an Iwagumi thread? The world must be at an end! 

I need to see this one mature and pics taken at the same angles that you already took.  I can say that it shows promise, but some of the hardscape looks a bit out of place. The mossy driftwood dwarfs all! It is certainly a nice piece of mossy driftwood, though!  The marimoballs, too....need a different place possibly?

Otherwise, I agree that the rock is gorgeous, and makes the tank! What do you have growing on top? Is that some glosso? How did you manage that? That looks pretty unique...I like! The threadfins are a nice touch too!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

its juss riccia floating to keep the algae away moss and riccia will be removed once the tank matures. I love mosses unfortunatly it would not survive in my discus tank with 86F temp. All the other plants do good in that temp range. Rocks will prob be tweaked later on. I may have to start a new tank juss to keep the moss and wood cuz it was hard finding branchy drift wood and the moss is looking bright and bushy. I have a rimless 5.5gal and extra amazonia as well as a 36w pc fixture and an old school Tetra paintball co2 system ready to go.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

nice scape!! are those 10000k lights?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice start man !
About those rocks : 
My place is near China exactly my country near the China so,so those rock at my place are very cheap,for about 25 cent/lb :roll: But i like the Shou and Seyru stone :heh:


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Words cannot explain how I love Threadfin rainbows. I think they make a fantastic understated, yet elegant and delicate addition to an Iwagumi style.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Harsh, im using a current nova extreme 4x24w T5 HO fixture. Im using 2x10k current bulbs and 2xpink FW current bulbs. I had 3X10k and one pink. Once I find 65k bulbs ill swap one of the pinks. Jessie I initially had gold tetras that was my first choice, but they were getting kinda round in shape. Then white cloud. Now I have the thread fins I think they match with the sharp edges of the rock. IMO they kinda look prehistoric, Like little teradacteles. Unless I can find green neons the thread fins will stay. Thanks everyone for the compliments. If this tank comes out the way I envision it, then im gonna sell my 120gal and a semi new 70gal acrylic half hex sittin in the garage, and get a ADA 90 or 120 tank.


----------

